# Weekly challenge 6/9 - 6/15 That’s Odd!



## SquarePeg (Jun 8, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, use “odd” as your inspiration.  It can be interpreted in several ways...

Odd as in strange/unusual 
Odd as in different than the others
Odd as in an odd number 

As always, please post only new photos.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 8, 2018)

OK, I will start this. Anyone notice what's odd about this?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 8, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> The entrance hole is very small?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It actually isn't drilled all the way through because this is a fake birdhouse at a local park. The right side of this has a hook and eye latch. It is a geo cache. I walked past this for a few years before investigating.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone care to guess why I have a photograph of a duck?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2018)

An odd number of odd numbers.




cmw3_d750_180.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Anyone care to guess why I have a photograph of a duck?
> 
> View attachment 159064


Because the chicken was on the other side of the four lane.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 8, 2018)

snowbear said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone care to guess why I have a photograph of a duck?
> ...



    And there's that!!   Duck is the stand in for granddaughter when I'm setting up lights.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> This is an odd thread lol


And you are even, so consider changing your name to espresso3x.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 8, 2018)

snowbear said:


> An odd number of odd numbers


 
Actually a good catch. In addition to the number of buttons and the numbers thereon, there are 5 lights on each button (also an odd number)


----------



## snowbear (Jun 8, 2018)

and, though you can't see it here, the station name is comprised of three words with five letters in each word - Royal Dutch Shell.  Even including the spaces gives an odd.

I love this kind of crap.  Maybe the next one I can talk about the number of "13s" on a one dollar bill.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 9, 2018)

Odd: signboard in a street - named* Schapensteeg*
(translated: schapen=cheep and steeg=alley)


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't count them, it's surely an odd number...
(conversion: Nik collection silver efex 2)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 10, 2018)

That is an odd scene no matter what the count is!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 11, 2018)

Odd: museum piece, a real fish seems to be poured into glass, in reality a glass sculpture that no fish has been swam through.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 11, 2018)

Went on a trip and I forgot about the Mother's Day bouquet from the Grands.  A month later and they are still beautiful.  Odd to keep a dead bouquet?




Dead Bouqeut by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 11, 2018)

Only odd to regift it, Cheryl


----------



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Odd to keep a dead bouquet?


Not at all - people used to get flowers from weddings and funerals and press them in the family bible, or other large book.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 11, 2018)

There's an odd number of babies in this photo, plus they're rather odd-looking. Any guesses as to what species?


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 11, 2018)

This killdeer was certainly acting oddly - a sure sign she's trying to lure me away from the nest.


----------



## pez (Jun 12, 2018)

Can it be from the past? This is a sort-of-selfie from c.1984, somewhere in south GA. Kodak 35mm something, Pentax MX, 28mm lens. Film had a little water damage or something...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 12, 2018)

Odd: a sculptured group in a museum (former church) in Utrecht NL, with all the faces of the figures missing.
You would think of vandalism and that is indeed true, only this vandalism took place ± 450 years ago.
During the Reformation (in this case 1566 and 1580) all statues - mostly of sandstone - in this church were damaged.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 12, 2018)

I thought this was odd, sitting in a Spanish train station


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 12, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> There's an odd number of babies in this photo, plus they're rather odd-looking. Any guesses as to what species?
> View attachment 159165



My guess is American Coot. Freaky looking babies.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 12, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> fishing4sanity said:
> 
> 
> > There's an odd number of babies in this photo, plus they're rather odd-looking. Any guesses as to what species?
> ...


Yes, the lowly coot.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 12, 2018)

snowbear said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Odd to keep a dead bouquet?
> ...



I've pressed flowers and made a few projects.  But, this is a first for a whole bouquet.  Maybe I will keep it until I get a fresh one.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 13, 2018)

Today at the Hirshhorn here in Washington D.C..


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 14, 2018)

This necktie hung in the studio, where the restorers work, of a museum. 
The joke is in the text on the board, translated it says: "hang this rope back after use, please"
So, you can hang yourself, as long as you put back the noose afterwards!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jun 14, 2018)

This is truly an oddity for around here, but a neat oddity to see - a bull elk! Indicative of how odd a sighting this is, I was coming home this evening from town and my son said, "why did someone put an elk silhouette in that field?" Right then the 'silhouette' moved.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 15, 2018)

For me this is nothing more than a tree stump that "thinks" it's a dog.
But, it turns out to be real art! I think it's odd and if you look closely you will see that this dog has also lost his tail. It's still just a monster.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 15, 2018)

Miró in Nature


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 16, 2018)

These are from this week's F2 tornado in Wilkes-Barre, Pa. This is just what I could photograph from across the street in a mall parking lot. It shows a very small portion of the destruction caused. The oddity is the fireworks tent that was still standing and unharmed at all right next to one of these buildings.
1 UHaul Rentals


 
2 Sprint and Furniture Building


 
3 Fireworks Tent


----------



## Peeb (Jun 16, 2018)

ME:  On the porch where Mrs. Peeb and I drink coffee every morning, I looked up this week and found that we had a squatter!  That's odd....

BIRD:  On my porch this morning where I tend my eggs, I looked down this week and found that we had human squatters!  That's odd...



Step away from my porch, human by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Jun 16, 2018)

That's odd- the humans usually get the flotation devices out of my way before my swim.



Miss Riley in the Pool by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Jun 21, 2018)

The dead bouquet is still here.  I did empty the black water.  This is a little mood edit.  Fuji X-T2 35mm




Dead bouqet - part 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------

